# divorce courts beckon - help!



## 89026 (May 12, 2005)

Hi guys

We are taking our little 4 year old Westie, Robbie Williams, out for a year in late December and have had all the bits and pieces incl pet passport. This is our first trip in our newly acquired Swift Kontiki 645.

My other half and I are in full dispute about restraint for dogs in MHs. He says that the law states that they should never be left to run unrestricted and that he cant sit under my feet in the front. He says he either gets a cage (horrors of horrors) or we must get a restraint and tie him in with the seat belt.

I just know he wont like being tied up, as usually he just runs around in the back seat of our old Almera.

How do other people resolve it?

Would love some help before I put t'other half in a cage and leave him behind!

Wills and Co 

8O :?


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

We have a 13 week old Border collie pup and she sits in between us on her bedding while we travel,but we have also have a cage in which she sleeps on a night,its a bit of a pain but a m/h makes an expensive chew,hopfully when shes older we will not need it,but the cage has also helped with her tolet training as she waits till she is walked now.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It is not recommended for animals,whatever their size to travel unfettered in any vehicle. There are a number of propriatory restraints, some of which use an existing seat belt in a vehicle. 
A box of tissues on the back shelf of a car can become a deadly missile in an emergency situation, imagine a dog weighing 5kilos or upwards, not very pleasant for the passenger(s) or the dog. 
Would you be able to live with the fact that you have caused an injury or worse to your best friend?
If your dog does not like the idea, why not talk to your vet for advice on tranquilisers. 
An unfettered dog can also be a distraction to the driver and a potential danger to other road users.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi willsandco,

I have had dogs all my life and love any animal,the idea of a cage filled me with horror too,but when i had my last dog the breeder who was a lovely person suggested one so we gave it a go.

My little Border terrier loved it it was open in the day with his bedding in,he went in and out as he pleased,closed it at night he just snuggled down he never cried,nor wet that was his own domain,he doesn't have it now,but your little boy is only 4,if you got one now put his bed in it let him get used to it.You can then put him behind you and know he is safe and secure and so are you when travelling.

Please pm me if i can help anymore


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

What about one of these?

http://www.doggiesolutions.co.uk/erol.html#283x1182


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I had a harness for Dylan Dawg, but on one occasion I had to brake hard, and although the harness retrained his front half, his rear end swung around so he was facing the seat.
If the dog is sitting exactly square, this might not happen, but I was afraid of damage caused by the whiplash as his body swung around - and if the retaining strap caught his neck, the consequence could be serious.

Dylan travels in a basket between the front seats, If I have to brake hard, he comes up against the side of the basket. Most of the time he is curled up in the basket, so for us this works quite well.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Cages are not cruel if used properly :wink: Jess has had a cage ever since she came to me at 7 weeks old, she now voluntarily goes in it if I am working in the kitchen, or she is tired and wants some time out to herself, and sits in it quite happily with the door open or closed. She had a cage in the MH until she was too big to fit in one, even with the front seat out there is not enough room for an Irish setter sized cage, I wish there was as she was far happier and safer when in her travel cage. Now she is on the floor next to me with a padded chest harness on and is tied to the front seat belt. There is a mesh barrier between us to stop her interfering with my driving. Dogs react without logic at times, and she could just cause me to loose control.This set up is not ideal in an accident as she could be potentially badly hurt but it would stop her running off if we had an accident and the doors came open.
I would not use a cage if I thought it made her unhappy, she is all the family I have got now and she means the world to me. Please restrain Robbie for his own good, imagine what would happen if some idiot hit your MH, at the best he would be very bruised, at the worse he could run off and be at great danger and very, very frightened.
Helen


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I agreed totally with Helen. Mine travel in cages and they are SAFE. I wrote off a car and caravan (sorry!) on the M4, my seatbelt and Polo's cage saved both our lives.
Newcomers to dogs express horror sometimes at the thought of a cage, 8O but.... look upon it as the dog's personal "cave" - they are closer to their ancestor's instincts than you might think - also...... is it cruel to put a horse in a stable? :? 
I think the answer to both is, if you coop up an animal for a PROLONGED time and do it frequently, then yes it is cruel, for example if your dog spent 23/24 hours a day in one 7 days a week.  
Common sense AND safety should prevail, the dog will soon let you know if he/she is unhappy.

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Jazz travels on the rear facing seat behind me - if I brake suddenly he barely shifts as his weight is pushed into the cushion.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all
If it is introduced to the dog and used as suggested in previous posts the dog will love having its own safe,secure space.

It will not see it as a cage, that is just a human response.

Mike


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Bite?Me? sits beside me in his navigator's chair unrestrained looking with a disdainful air at the rest of the world.
Restraints dont really work he is a quite small fidget [email protected]
Tranquilisers do not suit all dogs.If i give the dog half before we board a ferry he is very groggy for hours afterwards.
A cage is a good idea but Bite?Me? was rescued in what we think was middle age in a very poor condition.I have tried to cage him but he becomes very stressed and would take his claws off rather than be quiet.I think all dogs should be encouraged into cages at puppyhood but when you have rescued four in a lifetime you can begin to understand some of the traumas that some of them must be put through.
So he sits beside me and i do know the risks because a few years ago a Dutch lorry landed on top of our Nova having struck the rear of the car.We both had to be cut out of the wreckage.He fared better than me.
And after a shouting match between 3 caravaners and myself on one side and the loading officer of a P&O Ferry on the other side i came back to find the old fellow had taken out his tensions on the steering wheel.Just an alloy ring left......Any other thoughts.I would prefer that he was safe.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi moondog,

Have you thought about talking to someone at a local rescue centre they have great knowledge and might just come up with an idea no one else would think of.

Have you tried the cage in the lounge open with his bed and treats in while you are all around,your only problem is if he has been left in one with his last owners he may still be traumatised,if not you might stand a chance.

I have a parrot that i rescued 35 years ago and after all these years of being loved and having her every need attended to,she is still nuts and hates me,she was ill treated by a female.

Getting back to resraints i believe they are about to bring in new laws about this exact subject.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi again moondog,

Silly me forgot to log in thats my post


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

In our house the high status dogs occupy the cage unless I intervene - tells its own tale I think.

Andrea.


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

hi all

i love kids and dogs and my mother in law

two out of the three are harnessed for their safety

i am of the opinion, any dog travelling should be also harnessed, whether it be in a metal dog home (cage) or secured to the floor in a special dog harness, thus reducing its movement

How could any of us dog lovers live with ourselves if through no fault of our own we ran into the rear of someone and watched our lovely pet fly through windscreen

Think of the advert on telly when the passenger in the back flies out of the car because they were not harnessed

Only my opinion tho :roll: 

but i do love animals and my family

Paul


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

> two out of the three are harnessed for their safety


sooooooooooo...... is it the mother-in-law who has to take a chance?

8O 
:lol:

Gill


----------



## Judy (May 22, 2005)

We take our Spinger Spaniel everywhere we go and she likes to sit on the long seat behind the driver to look out of the window or she can sleep on her bed between the cab seats. We do have a harness which can then be attached to the cab seat but it is a bit restrictive on long journeys. We do have to take regular pee pee stops!!!


----------

